# Saratoga NY October 2,9,16 Beeginning Beekeeping Class at Adirondack ComCollege



## cowdoc (May 15, 2011)

Adirondack Community College will offer a 3 night beekeeping class suited for people wanting to start keeping bees. It will be taught at their Wilton campus from 6:30 to 9:00 pm. The topics will include the parts and bees in the hives, the products of the hive, diseases that affect bees, other "bees" and how they compare to honeybees, spring management, and summer and fall management. The people participating should feel comfortable getting equipment built through the winter and then starting with bees in the spring. Alternatively, they will be able to impress someone at a ****tail party with their knowledge of beekeeping. 

The course is taught by Chris Cripps, a veterinarian who started with bees as a Boy Scout merit badge project in the mid 80s. At Cornell, he took beekeeping classes with Roger Morse, and in Ohio, he worked as a bee inspector for 2 counties while in veterinary school. He loves to teach and is really looking forward to teaching the class.

To register, call the SUNY Adirondack Community College Continuing Education department at 518-743-2238. There are 24 seats available. The cost is $45. 

If there are questions about the class, address them to Chris at chris at beevet dot com.


----------

